# medieval film project



## WishingWoods (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys! We need your help!
We would like to make a short film, a sort of fairy tale for grown-ups. A young musician meets the devil during his travels. Of course, there's also a maiden and a lot of drama involved!
The idea comes from our British friend James Oliver, who will be directing, and it is an American-German film team. You would help us a lot, if you check out the project on Kickstarter.com!
This is no spam! Just check it out an let us know how you feel about it! If course every help would be very much appreciated!

Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 31, 2011)

Some of us Tolkienologists prefer the term, as used by Tolkien, "Fairy-Story" :*D

To find their website on the page he mentioned, search for Wishing Woods in the search bar found in the upper-right of the main page. It looks very interesting :*up


----------



## WishingWoods (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Prince! 

We really appreciate your visit! 

Here is a direct link by the way! (Sorry for not posting it in the fist place.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1688807272/wishing-woods

And you are totally right! As the film is more for grown-ups so the term fairy story seems more applicable! 

Kind regads!


----------

